# How I know food is ready...



## Raindance (12/11/16)

Back to Front, Left to Right: Lulu, Blade(Bladius Destructicus Maximus), Monster (d'Artagnan) and Diesel.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

